# BROKEN TAILBONE-Leggs paralized



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i found him about 3 days ago.. flopping around in the city..
at first i thought his leggs were broken but it turned out his tail is imobile.. cant move the tail.. and leggs are paralized as well.. stretched out forwad.
He wont lay still.. i have him wrapped up in a burrito basically.. but im at work most of the day and he manages to wiggle out of the burrito..
he is a fledgin.. very young pigeon.. im force feeding him

Question has anybody ever had a pigeon with a broken tail??? 
It might be the pelvis as well..
that usually heals with in 3 weeks..
But im worried about this poor baby..
i feel every time he starts to crawl and try to lift himself up with the wings.. i feel as if he is suffering.. I even considered euthanazia.. but im still hopefull.. maybe it will heal..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...I have one. 

Are you sure his tail bone is broken. There is a bacteria that causes birds to loose the use of the legs. A course of baytril clears it up.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> Yes...I have one.
> 
> Are you sure his tail bone is broken. There is a bacteria that causes birds to loose the use of the legs. A course of baytril clears it up.



yes the tail makes no movement.. if you touch it or slightly push on it it moves very easy in that direction.
Just today the bottom of his tail started to show the color of bruising.
I can put him on baytril no proble. thought of that too..
i had a pelvis fractures that leggs were pushed forward.. but pelvis healed.. baby was also paralized for few weeks.
but if i layed him down he would stay in that position. this baby is very uncomfortable ..

what was the outcome of your broken tail? has he recoveref completely?
i can put him on baytril tonight..


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Please try to build Qazar's bed; its easy to make and the pigeon cannot come out.
I hope that works for you and the baby:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/quazar/Pics/PH2012/sickbed.jpg


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

the only way he wont move and he would stay put is if i wrap his wings. so he really just cant move.
i have him in a burito right now. he's been in there with the full belly warm and he hasnt moved last two hours. 
he was tired today from crawling all over the room while i was at work..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

goga...I still have my broken tail bone pigeon. His quality of life is not the best. He twirls trying to get his balance. He is 2 years old now and I wish I would have had him euthanized long ago. Now it's complicated because I'm emotionally vested in him.
I don't believe my guy is in pain though....just twirley.
If you can give your pigeon some metacam, that will help with pain and swelling. Do try the baytril.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> goga...I still have my broken tail bone pigeon. His quality of life is not the best. He twirls trying to get his balance. He is 2 years old now and I wish I would have had him euthanized long ago. Now it's complicated because I'm emotionally vested in him.
> I don't believe my guy is in pain though....just twirley.
> If you can give your pigeon some metacam, that will help with pain and swelling. Do try the baytril.


i have no metacam on hand . just baytril.. really no antiinflamatory or pain meds  mannnnnn lets hope its pelvis.. if hte taild heal so bad with them losing balance.. what a life he'll have...
im a give him few more days. but im becoming very stressed out. He is a special needs pigeon that wont sit still . and it hurts me to see him like that.
i sure extended his life.
Maybe there is hope.
If i think things wont change i will humanely euthanize him because i cant be tied to his side 24 /7
even when im goin to sleep i still cant relax cause im thinking did he get out of the blanket.. is he crawling around..
broke most of his feathers flopping around. i thought about cutting it short. but thats like taking away his dignity.. 
those feathers are useless..
He can fly.. but thats it.
U can really just picture the whole situation. Poor baby. he is growing on me too


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe try the contraption Dima gave you the link for? I think it's critical to keep him still. I had my guy immobilized for weeks.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i'll try to do something .. i'll see
wish he could recover over night


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i was thinking to put him in a sox.. cut the holes where his leggs would hang down.. put the head thry the hole as well and keep the wings intact so he dont wiggle.
i could hang him someplace so that way leggs dont bother him.. they would just hang lose down.. his tail would be free of him putting any pressure on it..
I think this is a great idea.. clean his bottom as needed


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

problem with the sock idea is it would need to be tight enough to avoid any wing movement, but slack enough not to compress too much and you will need to check him regularilly for overheating.
Do not use a nylon sock as they are too stretchy & if he does manage to move wing within, it may damage that also.
You could try my "bed" idea, if he is comfortable enough he may lie still, but if not, you could use another bottle cut to make a "lid" but allow his head to poke out. (make some holes in the lid so that allows airflow or he may get too hot)
My rescue "Jake" had a badly damaged tail & back when found and took some time to recover but is now released & comes back to visit. May just be damage to nerves or could be more serious, only X-ray would tell properly.
Having seen just how long (but well) they can take to heal, i really would give him the benefit of any doubt.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

goga...I agree with Quazar about the sock. Birds have air sacks through out the body and the sock may also constrict her breathing.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quazar said:


> problem with the sock idea is it would need to be tight enough to avoid any wing movement, but slack enough not to compress too much and you will need to check him regularilly for overheating.
> Do not use a nylon sock as they are too stretchy & if he does manage to move wing within, it may damage that also.
> You could try my "bed" idea, if he is comfortable enough he may lie still, but if not, you could use another bottle cut to make a "lid" but allow his head to poke out. (make some holes in the lid so that allows airflow or he may get too hot)
> My rescue "Jake" had a badly damaged tail & back when found and took some time to recover but is now released & comes back to visit. May just be damage to nerves or could be more serious, only X-ray would tell properly.
> Having seen just how long (but well) they can take to heal, i really would give him the benefit of any doubt.



u gave me some hope hearing about your tail story.. i really hope its just buised.. so many times i find those who cant fly.. cause the wings are bruised.. MAybe with god's help he makes a full recovery. 
He sure has an appetite..
Im off next two days i will try the sox.. cause he got out of the burrito today.. and was crawling around while i was at work..
I wanna restrict his movement completely.
Offcourse i will check for overheating.
wont be too tight no way.. 
the tail is completely imobile.. leggs are not.. he moves them.. like i said they are extended forward..
I put him on baytril.. and im about to send charis a PM about metacam


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

When he is in the sock are you keeping his legs forward also? Or in the right position?
How can he walk if his legs are forward?
The problem with not moving the tail and the legs position its connected.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dima said:


> When he is in the sock are you keeping his legs forward also? Or in the right position?
> How can he walk if his legs are forward?
> The problem with not moving the tail and the legs position its connected.


lets say im holding him in he hand,..his legs fall down straight.. as if he was standing. thats how im goping to position them once i put him in the sox.
i prefer them to hang straight because its easier on his muscles..let them hang. i had a baby before with the leggs pointing forward useless, and they were getting infected in that position.. turning rather yellow.. it was crazy... she was put to sleep later on when no surgery was an option

he cant walk at all.. he crawls on his wings.. keeps tryin to lift him self up with his wings and he gets stuck in that position till he later just lays down with the leggs pointing forward underneath him. its just a horrible position. but im going to put him in the right position.. 
I know that pelvis injuries make the leggs point forward.. but the reason why im going to put him in the right position cause that seems to be the only comfortable position he is in.. cause he falls a sleep like a baby in it like that..


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I think just like you, that the comfortable position its the normal one and i hope that it's not causing any pain (but you said he falls asleep, so it would be OK).
His legs are pointing forward because he has no balance, feeling yet.

Thanks.
Keep us updated.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

do u believe it hurts me just as much looking at him struggle like that...
lets just hope it all works out in his favor


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

goga82 said:


> do u believe it hurts me just as much looking at him struggle like that...
> lets just hope it all works out in his favor


It's too soon to give up Hope and good care are working hand in hand.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont know what to do he seems more and more uncomfrotable.. and he wont satay still even for a minute..
antytime i wrap him up he finds a way to wiggle out of it.. he started to dig the nail into shoulder of his wing.. made a wing bleed today
this bird is suffering big time


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you try Quazar's bottle. Lot of people used it and it worked. Since the sock doesn't work, please try the milk bottle. If something doesn't work, you try something else and better

I know the emotions you and your daughter must go through. But don't overload yourselves with them. It's destructive. Think that the pigeon is better in your care and he is still living and he wants to live and to get healthy.
I had a baby pigeon with bad splay legs outwards. I did a bad, too tight wrap for three week, and even though it was able to stand, i damaged and bent the legs inwards. Then i got help and with guidance of Jay3 i made new wraps. Every 2nd day i will come out with a new invention because i wanted to be perfect. Baby was already 2 month old and i was suffering, thinking i am torturing him. I gave up keeping him in a warp. I got courage again from Jay to not give up, for the benefit of the pigeon for the rest of his life. So i keept him in wrap again, despite the fact i was suffering..this pigeon never walked in his life because of my fault and being kept in the wrap. But now he is dancing and swirling in 2 feet. 

I really pray the pigeon would recover: Sometimes it works trying and other times even if you try it won't work, but you never live with regret of not trying which its a killing feeling for people with good heart.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i did some research broken tails shouldnt put birds of their feet.. no reason why his feet are facing forward ot why he cant get on his feet and at least walk


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

goga82 said:


> i did some research broken tails shouldnt put birds of their feet.. no reason why his feet are facing forward ot why he cant get on his feet and at least walk


It could be damage of the nerve and chaces are 50-50 that can recover, if that's the case.

Is he on some kind of medicine? Any vitamins for him?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dima said:


> It could be damage of the nerve and chaces are 50-50 that can recover, if that's the case.
> 
> Is he on some kind of medicine? Any vitamins for him?


will recieve some metacam on monday.. i had him on some baytril


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

goga82 said:


> will recieve some metacam on monday.. i had him on some baytril


Great. Baytril is good.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i wrapped him up real good last night. he didnt got out .. he is sitting still in it all night and into the morning. i scratch him when he ask me to scratch him


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

another update.. i uncliped him of the place where he hang all night.. just so i can feed him and i swear as i carried him thry the room. i seen just the slight tail movement.. just a bit as he was trying to navigate


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> Yes...I have one.
> 
> Are you sure his tail bone is broken. There is a bacteria that causes birds to loose the use of the legs. A course of baytril clears it up.


which bacteria are you taliking about.. i read some about leggs being paralized cause of coccidia.. is that it?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

goga82 said:


> which bacteria are you taliking about.. i read some about leggs being paralized *cause of coccidia.*. is that it?


No...I was thinking it could be clostridium but as you see bruising, I don't know. If it is clostridium, the baytril most often starts to make a difference in 4-5 days and there will be improvement in the legs.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> No...I was thinking it could be clostridium but as you see bruising, I don't know. If it is clostridium, the baytril most often starts to make a difference in 4-5 days and there will be improvement in the legs.


it wont hurt even if he gets baytril for 5-6 days.. regardless 
now that he's all tied up im at ease.. i can actually do stuff around the house


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No...it won't hurt. No matter, do continue the full course of 10 days.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I found two feral squeakers in Cologne under a railroad bridge. Think they were siblings, born a year or two apart (2005 and 2006, I think). Both couldn't move their legs. Gave the first rescue, Wieteke, cotrim (septrim, bactrim) , and he recovered use of his legs. (He later became a papa and raised several batches of kids. The second, Luxie-311 (found under the Luxemburger Strasse train bridge, weighed 311 grams), had paralysed legs and tail. Gave him cotrim also. He recovered use of legs, but not use of tail. Think he got the cotrim a bit too late. He couldn't negotiate fine manoeuvres while flying, and couldn't court the females properly. Think he was later caught by a falcon or hawk he couldn't outmanoeuvre.

Larry


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Larry_Cologne said:


> I found two feral squeakers in Cologne under a railroad bridge. Think they were siblings, born a year or two apart (2005 and 2006, I think). Both couldn't move their legs. Gave the first rescue, Wieteke, cotrim (septrim, bactrim) , and he recovered use of his legs. (He later became a papa and raised several batches of kids. The second, Luxie-311 (found under the Luxemburger Strasse train bridge, weighed 311 grams), had paralysed legs and tail. Gave him cotrim also. He recovered use of legs, but not use of tail. Think he got the cotrim a bit too late. He couldn't negotiate fine manoeuvres while flying, and couldn't court the females properly. Think he was later caught by a falcon or hawk he couldn't outmanoeuvre.
> 
> Larry




as long as they somewhat recover. even if he cant ever be released i have a place for him. he is a healthy baby other than a broken taill.. why did somebody steped on him like that i will never understand


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

goga82 said:


> as long as they somewhat recover. even if he cant ever be released i have a place for him. he is a healthy baby other than a broken taill.. why did somebody steped on him like that i will never understand


Could be that or sometimes birds smash into the windows.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

god knows what happened.. at least he's safe. he was soo weak from starvatin when i found him. i thought he would die that same day when i found him.. he looked horrible

he's getting fat now.. eats on his own.. prefers if i hold the seed.. and i also have to scratch the itches he has.. since he all wrapped up..
he hasnt moved in 3 days. anytime i give him some soaked cerials im noticing more of the tail movement.. left .. right. maybe it was hit real bad. not broken. mayb eit was bruised and in pain.. \
still wondering when he going to start keeping the leggs the way they should be when he's out of wrap.. they still sliding infront of him.. altho he can grip my fingers now with his toes.. any improvement is good


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

These are very good news. Don't be modest. Eating on its own, Tail movement, feeling in his toes Iwould keep her untill these movements become obvious. When she's strong enough she'll come out of the socket by herself.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like the baytril might be working..


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

it just dont matter how good i wrap her up.. it just dont matter she pushes her self out of it all.. every time i come home from work. she on the floor..
i just wont be wrapping her up anymore.. let her exercise those leggs..
the leggs are still sliding underneath her.. but im confidend she will pull thry this
other than that she is a healthy baby


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand why you haven't make Quazar bed.
If the legs are sliding behind her, how can she exercise?
Please try, many members did the bed and it worked; the pigeon cannot come out of it.
I am posting on more time the pics and i hope and please try this bed:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/quazar/Pics/PH2012/sickbed.jpg


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Its good that she is trying to get around and out of the towel, shows she has strength & the will to get on, however, the more she trys to use those legs and cant, the more stress she causes herself & the longer it is going to take for the nerves to repair themselves enough for her to use them properly.
In order to help her stay put, I normally hold both legs back against the tail as I put a bird in the bed, and gently hold my hand over the back to reasure it.
Then once it is settled, just drape a soft cloth or towel over its back. This seems to reassure the bird and even when it moves its legs back under itself, its cozy & comfy so it lies for a while till it needs to move to poop.
To save changing the towel or cloth it is lying on so often, I also put a bit paper towel over the back end so when it poops that is all that needs changed.
You need to remember, a bird normally wont lie in its poop, so when it poops, it will move slightly. If it is wrapped too well, it will struggle to get out.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Its good that she is trying to get around and out of the towel, shows she has strength & the will to get on, however, the more she trys to use those legs and cant, the more stress she causes herself & the longer it is going to take for the nerves to repair themselves enough for her to use them properly.
> In order to help her stay put, I normally hold both legs back against the tail as I put a bird in the bed, and gently hold my hand over the back to reasure it.
> Then once it is settled, just drape a soft cloth or towel over its back. This seems to reassure the bird and even when it moves its legs back under itself, its cozy & comfy so it lies for a while till it needs to move to poop.
> To save changing the towel or cloth it is lying on so often, I also put a bit paper towel over the back end so when it poops that is all that needs changed.
> You need to remember, a bird normally wont lie in its poop, so when it poops, it will move slightly. If it is wrapped too well, it will struggle to get out.


Are the pigeon's legs back while she sits in the bed?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah keeping her leggs back.. for hours and hours wont do .. i just dont think that "bed" is comfy enough..
and like is said no matter how comfortable i make it for her.. she wont stay put.. no way no how.. she wanna go somewhere all the time..


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

goga82 said:


> yeah keeping her leggs back.. for hours and hours wont do .. i just dont think that "bed" is comfy enough..
> and like is said no matter how comfortable i make it for her.. she wont stay put.. no way no how.. she wanna go somewhere all the time..


The legs dont need to be back for "hours", just enough for her to settle.
she will move them back as best she can to a comfy position.
If food and water are within reach, and they can manoever to poop without sitting in it, then normally I find they sit very happilly and contented (especially if bed is on a heat pad or hot water bottle).
If she wont sit still, all you can do is keep her in a small, towel lined box that she cant get out of, and that restricts her movement to some degree that she will settle as comfy as she can.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont know how to describe the pigeon i have.. but nothing can keep her still..
i just wrapped her up again.. wings close to her body.. leggs hangin down.. as they should.. and she clipped to the chair.. 
box would never work.. i tried that..i tried everything.. she is sleeping right now.. she just got fed.
u guys really have to see the video to know what im dealing with..
having her legs back till she settles.. is a no way.. as soon as u turn around she wiggles out.
and even if she did calm down with her leggs back.. without me there is no way that she can move her leggs in the right position


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I can see that she is eager to walk, so try the bed and you can improve it accordingly to your needs and improvise a way to keep the legs the way you want. But i am sure that as you try differents ideas you will find the one that would keep her still. i hope i get some time also to think about a easy way for you.

I am glad you don't give up.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dima said:


> I can see that she is eager to walk, so try the bed and you can improve it accordingly to your needs and improvise a way to keep the legs the way you want. But i am sure that as you try differents ideas you will find the one that would keep her still. i hope i get some time also to think about a easy way for you.
> 
> I am glad you don't give up.


no im not giving up.. not yet.. she has too much fight in her. even when i found her.. she wasnt jus laying down and giving up.. thats the reason why i saw her.. cause she was flapping around and fighting to get up
wanna live


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

goga82 said:


> no im not giving up.. not yet.. she has too much fight in her. even when i found her.. she wasnt jus laying down and giving up.. thats the reason why i saw her.. cause she was flapping around and fighting to get up
> wanna live


What a match: Two fighters in the ring
You: trying to keep her down, she: trying to stand up


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

she isnt doing good tonight.. have no clue.. looks really tired.. drowsy.. she was asking to be fed when i got home.. and after that she layed down.. wont move much..she is laying down with eyes closed..

i dont know what to do.. she was improving.. one legg was pulled in the normal direction.. when she layed down it was underneath her.. not pulled in front..
we'll pull thry the night.. she is in the right hands.. im just little worried.. why is she sooo lifeless

her immune system might be running slow. stress and stuff..
aside from little bit of metacam i gave her last night at 5 pm she didnt get any other meds..
im thinking maybe she developed some bacterial infection.. so im going to treat it.. cause poop was reddish..
maybe since she lays down a lot.. she sometimes bulids up poop.. so bacteria developed..
i gave her some metronidazole and fluconazole.
and lets hope everythign going to be ok


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought she was on baytril?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

she had only broken tail, i wou;dn't have given her anything, unless she has something else. Give her stomach a chance to recoup.. Give her vitamins and especialy probiotics.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> I thought she was on baytril?


she was for about 4 days


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dima said:


> she had only broken tail, i wou;dn't have given her anything, unless she has something else. Give her stomach a chance to recoup.. Give her vitamins and especialy probiotics.


she had blood in her poop today.. when i got home from work


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i have no idea what the hell is happening with this bird..
i swear at least i thought she was fine when i got home.. she ate a a bit.. and like i said i do what i do every day.. clean her up a bit and hold her.. but soon as i started holding her she fell a sleep and been a sleep since i got home today..she was dinking water i gave her.. i dont think she asprated on he own. her crop sounds little gassy thats why i gave her a bit of metronidazole.. and baytril. i know bacterial infections better than i know myself.
she is wrapped up for the night.. real cozzy and warm..
i just dont know. what happened to her . she wiggled out while i was at work.. possible that she got tired.. but thats not the case.. this isnt the first time she wiggled out..
i wont do nothing to her till the morning.. see if she is any better. these meds i have work pretty fast.
she is asleep. its crazy. i didnt expect this little devil baby to go down at a

she is deffinitely pooping blood. not lots of it but enought for the poop to be red.. maybe she showed these signs before but i didnt see it.. i had two blood pooping babies this year. one died.. and another one is alive and big.. i think i can have thsi under contol.. tomorrow is a new day..
hope its not too late
within 3 hours she wont even open the eyes when u move her. when u touch her.. nothing.. just drinking water like she never drank water before..
my othe two babies were on fluconazole and metronidazole at the same time.. for one baby help came too late and anothe i was able to intefear when he was at the same stage this baby is in..


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

update.. baby has improved drastically.. over these two days  i told u guys she was in the right hands.. i dont let my babies die  she is eating on her own.. 
she is a different baby  thank god


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is there a reason you stopped the Baytril after 4 days? Usually it's given for ten days.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

there was no reason to give baytril in the first place


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

UPDATEEEEEEE

SHe was walking tonight for the first time ever.. kneeling but walking.. today is the first frikin day.. OMG.. i swear i cried.. 
and we been exercising.. hour every day.. i flipp her on her back.. and i puch the leggs in she extend them out.. push them in.. she extends them out.. 
I dont know what to say..
she might not have the full sue of the tail.. but hey she got her petty wings and long leggs.. what else can a pigeon man ask for 
Will update in 7 days again 
thanks u guys
and to think i almost had her euthanized.. god bless her little soul.. she was a fighter.. i loveeeeeeee her love love love loveeeeeeee


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Goga, glad she is improving but if it has been damage to nerves coz she was hit, please dont push the excersise. Let her come on at her own strength. Nerve damage does take time to heal, but it needs time to heal properly. If you force too much exercise it can do more harm than good.
Its good she is walking, but she also needs to rest to get to full strength.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you- thank you. Wonderful news.I love her too! Both of you've been great!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Any updates please. How is she doing?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

well baby fully recovered.. 
limps every now and then.. but she is up and flying.. walking... i placed her with my other babies.. they chillin.. everything about this baby has suprised me.. to think that i almost euthanized her.. most likely she will be released again..
i cant believe she made it.. 
i have few videos of her on my facebook.. if youd like to join me there send me a private message. i can give u my facebook email 
but she fully recovered.. tail as well


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she is doing better.She sure is lucky to have you help her get well.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I was so worried..you've been though ups and downs with her... The unknown if she will recover was making me anxious. 
Now i am relieved and i am sure you are too. I have no words to express how much i appreciate you caring for her. I know how hard and frustating was for you because you couldn't find a way to keep her still.
What was the best method of keeping her without moving ? Can you please share it with us for the records?

GREAT JOB GOGA!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

nancybird said:


> I'm glad to hear she is doing better.She sure is lucky to have you help her get well.


yeah she sure is lucky.. but now she dont wanna hang out with me anymore.. she thinks she is one of the pigeons.. and i keep tellin her ok ok.. remember how i used to hold u just so u can get some sleep
i do love her


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dima said:


> I was so worried..you've been though ups and downs with her... The unknown if she will recover was making me anxious.
> Now i am relieved and i am sure you are too. I have no words to express how much i appreciate you caring for her. I know how hard and frustating was for you because you couldn't find a way to keep her still.
> What was the best method of keeping her without moving ? Can you please share it with us for the records?
> 
> GREAT JOB GOGA!


here is the pic how i keept her immobile lo,


----------



## Shoukath (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Guys i need very urgent help from you. Recently my pigeon got attacked by some wild pigeons and fell down from 30 feet height at time was carrying egg within her and later she laid eggs safely but now she's unable to fly now even an inch whenever she try to jump or fly she fells down i think her tailbone got broken but am not sure please help me guys. what i suppose to do now ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I already moved the poster's request to a new thread. POSTER - please keep to *this* thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=71902


----------

